# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour đà lạt 2n2đ - kh 30/4- 1.530.000

## dulichnt

BAO AN TRAVEL & SERVICE CO.,LTD

Add: 131/29 Thanh Thai St. Dist 10. HCMC
Tel: 08. 3868 7512 – 08. 3507 3587 - Fax: 08. 3868 7513
Hotline: 0949 811 804



ĐÀ LẠT - THÀNH PHỐ NGÀN HOA
ĐỒI MỘNG MƠ – THIỀN VIỆN – THÁC DATANLA
Thời gian: 02 ngày 02 đêm – Xe máy lạnh

Ngày 1: TP. HCM – THÁC DAMBRI – ĐÀ LẠT Ăn 3 Bữa
Tối : Xe đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Đà Lạt.

Ngày 2: ĐỒI MỘNG MƠ – DINH BẢO ĐẠI – THIỀN VIỆN Ăn 3 Bữa
Sáng: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, du khách tham quan nhà thờ Domain De Marie, Đồi Mộng Mơ: Tại đây quý khách dạo chơi vườn hoa cây cảnh, khu nhà cổ với tuổi đời 300, trích đoạn Vạn Lý Trường Thành, Mộng Mơ Tửu và gian hàng đá cảnh, thưởng thức Cồng Chiêng Tây Nguyên. Về nhà hàng dùng cơm trưa.
Chiều: Xe đưa du khách đến Biệt Điện Bảo Đại (Dinh III) nơi sinh sống của gia đình vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của triều đại phong kiến Việt Nam, tiếp tục đến đồi Rô Bin chụp hình và ngắm toàn cảnh TP.Đà Lạt qua kính Viễn Vọng hay đi cáp treo đến viếng Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm: Đây là một ngôi chùa với nét kiến trúc độc đáo của Cao Nguyên Lâm Viên Bên Rặng Núi Voi.
Tối: Đến nhà hàng dùng cơm tối.

Ngày 3: ĐÀ LẠT – THÁC DATANLA – TP.HCM Ăn 3 Bữa[/color]
Sáng biggrin.gifùng điểm tâm sáng. Xe đưa du khách đi chợ Đà Lạt mua quà và đặc sản ,tiếp tục đến với thắng cảnh thác Datanla: Du khách có thể đi máng trượt (chi phí tự túc). Khởi hành về TP.HCM, đến Bảo Lộc dùng cơm trưa. Thưởng thức trà, cafe miễn phí tại một danh trà.
Chiều : Về đến TP.HCM, xe HDV đưa du khách về lại điểm hẹn.
Chào Tạm Biệt Và Hẹn Gặp Lại.

----------


## naythilap

hoa..hoa ...hoa..mình yêu hoa những ko bao h mua hoa về cắm.. :cuoi1:

----------


## dulichnt

vậy bạn đi tour này đi ngắm hoa miễn phí luôn

----------

